# Dog leg has some pimple-like looking thing.



## adepaolis (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

My dog has had this pimple looking thing on his leg for some time now and it doesnt seem to be going away. He is always licking it and this doesnt help it from healing. Anyone know what this is and know how to heal it?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

It's a wart. My old Cocker started getting them when she was around 6 and continued to get them. I had them lasered off, but they came back.

You could check with your vet to ease your mind, but I wouldn't make an emergency visit.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

That's not a pimple it's a growth of some sort. You really should take it into the vet and have it biopsied to be sure it isn't cancerous.


----------



## Indy (Jul 6, 2009)

Interesting. Let us know what you find out. 

We found a little skin bump on our dog's leg this week too. We weren't too worried since it doesn't stick out of her hair (we had to part her hair to see it), it's the same color as her skin (not red or white or anything), and it really doesn't seem to bother her at all. She hasn't tried to bite or scratch it or anything. We just happened to notice when we were petting her one day. But we'll keep an eye out. From the other posts on here it looks like most bumps like this end up being benign, but it could possibly be something more serious.


----------

